# The "Cincinnati Kid". Engineer, Enthusiast, Brad Kettler.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Editor's Note: With this story we welcome James Edmonds as contributor to Fourtitude. Also a talented writer, Edmonds has particular expertise on the subject of Audi Sport race engineer Brad Kettler having worked for Champion Motors back in the day. Kettler himself may be less known than peers like Howden Haynes or Leena Gade, but the American has proved just as pivotal in the engineer spot over the years and, having worked alongside Leena on last year's winning team, he'll be answering questions tomorrow night at the Carlisle screening of 'Truth in 24 II'. Just in case you don't know who he is already, make sure to read more about him below for some fantastic insight.

* Full Story *


----------



## Rileys1 (May 18, 2012)

*Outstanding Read!*

Thanks James for an outstandingly written article!

Brad - I've had the pleasure to meet you and speak with you several times at the races over the years. I vividly remember the Petit when Allan crashed the car on the warmup lap and you and the crew put it back together starting two laps down. I was standing directly behind you as the car exited the Audi paddock and can still see your fist pump and hear your determined "Yeah!" as the car resumed the chase. An incredible victory that night - having grabbed the lead at 9:00 pm. Total commitment to the win!! Gives me the "the goose" every time I think about it...

Thank you both!

Scott Riley


----------



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Great work James, a brilliant read


----------

